# Adirondack Salmon Chowder Recipe



## kleenex (Sep 1, 2010)

what megan's making...: Adirondack Salmon Chowder

That chowder does look delicious.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my yes!  Thanks for the link!


----------

